# mountain creek vs. blue mt. vs. camelback vs. shawnee



## gladerider (Mar 9, 2019)

creek is about 1:15, blue - 1:40, CB - 1:30 and shawnee - 1:15 from me.

used to hit up m creek a few times when it was part of the maxpass last year. that was convenient. i take my family to vermont every other weekend and being able to hit up creek in between those weekends worked out really well for me.

now on ikon pass this year. i haven't been able to do that this year and now i miss it, especially today. it would have been a great day to ski today.

so i am seriously thinking about getting a season pass at one of those mountains for the next season. thought about the cats, but that takes additional 3 hours on the road so that option is out.

not crazy about creek but it works for me. blue would be another good option but it is also the farthest. have not been to camelback and shawnee in 30 years so i don't really remember much other than them being really small.

i typically get to creek by like 11am and lap that thing like 15-20 times depending on the crowd level and come home. not sure if i should just stick to creek or try out the pokes for a year.

if you live in nyc metro and if you have an ikon, epic or mt collective, what is your filler pass?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 9, 2019)

I live in NYC and get a pass to Blue. It is the furthest from me of the options you listed too (a little over two hours), but there is a great bump scene there and they always seed at least one trail. They are hosting a bump comp next Saturday too. Usually has a big turn out and draws some excellent bumpers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2019)

Blue Mountain is the best skiing of those, but Shawnee is the most family friendly if had skiing little ones.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> I live in NYC and get a pass to Blue. It is the furthest from me of the options you listed too (a little over two hours), but there is a great bump scene there and they always seed at least one trail. They are hosting a bump comp next Saturday too. Usually has a big turn out and draws some excellent bumpers.



Why not Platty at that point?  About 4x better terrain & not much farther than the 2+ hours you mention.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 9, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not Platty at that point?  About 4x better terrain & not much farther than the 2+ hours you mention.



platty is 2:45 from me. realistically, it is like 3 hours one way. mt. creek is like 1:15.

as mentioned i typically do stratton, killington or sugarbush on alternating weekends. i am trying to find a mt that i can hit on those non-vt weekends. i would like pick one near by that i can hit within 1:30 one way and the ones listed fit that profile.


----------



## mikes (Mar 10, 2019)

Blue is offering a $100 discount on their season passes through the end of this month.   It’s good through closing this year and next.  It gets crowded there later in the morning on weekends but that’s probably true of all those that you mentioned.   Theirs a season pass only lift gate that helps cut down the wait.  I’ve been mainly skiing weekdays there this year and crowds haven’t been an issue.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 10, 2019)

gladerider said:


> creek is about 1:15, blue - 1:40, CB - 1:30 and shawnee - 1:15 from me.
> 
> used to hit up m creek a few times when it was part of the maxpass last year. that was convenient. i take my family to vermont every other weekend and being able to hit up creek in between those weekends worked out really well for me.
> 
> ...



I’m on Long Island and I’m gonna go with the bellayre/white face/ gore pass, $759 right now, ski the rest of this season and ‘19-20.  Bell is about 2 hours from me and my go to mountain, gore and whiteface are 4 and 6 hours so they require a weekend.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not Platty at that point?  About 4x better terrain & not much farther than the 2+ hours you mention.



Never been. I just ski the same zipper line over and over again until I’m worn out and go home. There’s a big crew of regular bumpers with a similar monomaniacal focus on zipper line mogul skiing at Blue too, which makes it fun.  I only look for trees or steeps when there are no bumps to bash, so I don’t feel compelled to make the drive to North every weekend (at least until spring bump season on Superstar!).


----------



## legalskier (Mar 10, 2019)

My drive times are similar to yours & I've skied all 4 areas. For me Blue is head & shoulders above the others so I'll drive the extra 15 mins to get there. They offer a 3 pack at a discounted price before the season starts- the weekdays only pass is fairly cheap. Sounds like you ski midweek so instead of committing to a season pass up front you might go with a couple of 3 packs to see how you like it next season....


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 10, 2019)

I don’t like Camelback, it always seems to be icy and most of the trails are narrow. It’s been a long time since I’ve skied at Shawnee but I remember it being very short. Never been to the Creek, wouldn’t mind trying it one day.
 I’m a season pass holder at Blue Mountain, they have a decent variety of runs, although some dangerous intersections and you need to pay attention because most people are not. They make almost all the snow and do a pretty good job of it, especially this year, it seems dryer and more natural like. The crowds can be large on the weekends, it was a zoo yesterday but with the season pass, you get to use the VIP line, so I never waited more than 5 minutes. They have a pretty good bar seen as well:beer:


----------



## jg17 (Mar 10, 2019)

Never been to Blue, and I have limited experience with Camelback and Shawnee, so I can't give a lot of input for those.

That said, Creek is selling passes for the rest of this year and all of next for $280 right now. Of course, you know it's crowded as hell and full of first-timers and then just those that don't care if they're skiing recklessly. However, the new management seems to be very responsive to feedback and interested in changing the vibe of the mountain, so hopefully that will continue over the next few years.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 10, 2019)

The layout of MC is pretty inconvenient. It's two smaller mountains that don't have a good connection and the southern mountain is very boring/flat. 

I would take BM out of the ones you listed. I'm in Philly and have a peak pass at JF/BB which is probably too far for you. JF is small, but probably has the most consistent conditions of any of the mountains you listed owing to its location and elevation further north on the plateau.


----------



## Griswold (Mar 10, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> I live in NYC and get a pass to Blue. It is the furthest from me of the options you listed too (a little over two hours), but there is a great bump scene there and they always seed at least one trail. They are hosting a bump comp next Saturday too. Usually has a big turn out and draws some excellent bumpers.



Any more info on the mogul comp?  I can’t really find much online.  I’m interested in entering.  What’s the format, how is it judged, etc.?  Any jumps?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2019)

Griswold said:


> Any more info on the mogul comp?  I can’t really find much online.  I’m interested in entering.  What’s the format, how is it judged, etc.?  Any jumps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Yeah, they did a poor job advertising it. They seed a course on the final steep pitch of Razor’s Edge. I can’t imagine it is more than thirty turns, but it is legitimately steep. Last year, they built a kicker at the bottom of the course where it flattens out and jumps did factor into scoring. It has always been a single competitor format, and most entrants get one run. There might be a finals round for the top competitors, but I’m not sure.  I think this is the third year they have held the comp on Razor’s, so the format could change as they work out any kinks, I guess. I’m not sure if they have separate categories for men, women and kids. Most people are in it to have fun, but there are always a handful of people with comp experience and impressive skills who make it fun to watch. 

I’m sure you saw the registration page, but for anyone else who is interested, here is a link:
https://www.skibluemt.com/calendar/bmr-mogul-mania/


----------



## Griswold (Mar 10, 2019)

Sounds like fun, thanks.  Maybe I’ll see you there


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've never been to Mt. Creek.  

But Shawnee is terrible.  And Blue is better than CB.

I'd go for Blue.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2019)

Guessing Elk is out of your time constraints.

Good bump skiing there too and decent vert and pitch. But they are very protective of their trees and prohibit tree skiing.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2019)

Griswold said:


> Sounds like fun, thanks.  Maybe I’ll see you there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Cool. Forecast is looking good for Saturday, too.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 11, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not Platty at that point?  About 4x better terrain & not much farther than the 2+ hours you mention.



+1


----------



## x10003q (Mar 11, 2019)

Big skip on Shawnee. You will be bored within seconds. It should not even be considered. Blue is probably the best choice, with MC with a slight nod over CB.


----------



## TyWebb (Mar 11, 2019)

Another vote for Blue.  Bucks county skier who never skied Mt Creek but Blue is much more fun and interesting compared to Camelback and Shawnee.  I’d just pass on Sats for all 3 cause all of them can be a zoo if it’s a good ski day.


----------



## John9 (Mar 11, 2019)

I could tell you a lot of positive things about CB, but there is no point if your plan is to go there on your non VT weekends. Saturday is an absolute madhouse, no point in going if you want to actually ski, not stand in line and dodge people.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 11, 2019)

Think i am going to check out Blue a couple of times to compare. Haven't been there in 15+ years.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danimals (Mar 11, 2019)

Ill chime in as Ive had a pass to each of these places in the past.

They all should be avoided on weekends. the crowds are insane. Ive seen 1hr + lines at blue just to buy tickets (usually right after a storm) but the place gets downright dangerous on weekends. weekdays are empty until schools get out. blue has the best trails out of the three.

Camelback is similar but stays busy midweek due to the hotel. I don't enjoy riding here regardless. The layout is weird and is mostly runout.

Mountain creek is empty midweek until schools are out. Weekends are not as bad as blue as the crowds get spread around the 3 peaks. the problem is the best trails are loaded with park features on the old great gorge side. There are really no steep trails to speak of, I think only one now.

Depending on where you are coming from, hunter or even belleayre if your from north jersey would be ideal.

Now one place nobody ever talks about, but I absolutely love, is Montage mountain in scranton. Its legit right in scranton overlooking the city. Downright empty weekdays, light crowds weekend. 1000 ft of vert, although the top to bottom lift is slow. The lodge is mid mountain-ish, and all the steep stuff you can walk right to from your car as the lift is right at the top of the lot. these are some of the most fun trails in PA, and are sheltered into a valley, so the snow is usually great. the passes are cheap too. awesome bar as well.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 11, 2019)

danimals said:


> Now one place nobody ever talks about, but I absolutely love, is Montage mountain in scranton. Its legit right in scranton overlooking the city. Downright empty weekdays, light crowds weekend. 1000 ft of vert, although the top to bottom lift is slow. The lodge is mid mountain-ish, and all the steep stuff you can walk right to from your car as the lift is right at the top of the lot. these are some of the most fun trails in PA, and are sheltered into a valley, so the snow is usually great. the passes are cheap too. awesome bar as well.



To be fair to Montage, I think this sign predates the installation of Satan's Staircase:


----------



## cdskier (Mar 11, 2019)

danimals said:


> Now one place nobody ever talks about, but I absolutely love, is Montage mountain in scranton. Its legit right in scranton overlooking the city. Downright empty weekdays, light crowds weekend. 1000 ft of vert, although the top to bottom lift is slow. The lodge is mid mountain-ish, and all the steep stuff you can walk right to from your car as the lift is right at the top of the lot. these are some of the most fun trails in PA, and are sheltered into a valley, so the snow is usually great. the passes are cheap too. awesome bar as well.



I just found out last week that one of the offices where I work is practically right next to Montage. One side of our building up there looks right at Montage. It looked empty anytime I looked out the window last week when I was up there.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 11, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah, they did a poor job advertising it. They seed a course on the final steep pitch of Razor’s Edge. I can’t imagine it is more than thirty turns, but it is legitimately steep. Last year, they built a kicker at the bottom of the course where it flattens out and jumps did factor into scoring. It has always been a single competitor format, and most entrants get one run. There might be a finals round for the top competitors, but I’m not sure.  I think this is the third year they have held the comp on Razor’s, so the format could change as they work out any kinks, I guess. I’m not sure if they have separate categories for men, women and kids. Most people are in it to have fun, but there are always a handful of people with comp experience and impressive skills who make it fun to watch.
> 
> I’m sure you saw the registration page, but for anyone else who is interested, here is a link:
> https://www.skibluemt.com/calendar/bmr-mogul-mania/




One of the best locals at Blue . Would like to make it but working .


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 12, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> One of the best locals at Blue . Would like to make it but working .



Yep.  Quite a few rippers there.  Strongly recommend it to any mogul skier who hasn't been.  Especially when they bump up Razor's top to bottom (I think it rivals spring bumps on Superstar when they do).  I've got my fingers crossed for at least the last two weekends of March.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2019)

gladerider said:


> Think i am going to check out Blue a couple of times to compare. Haven't been there in 15+ years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You could try the Sunday twilight ticket- 4 p.m. til closing for $30, a great deal. I've done it & Blue wasn't crowded then.

https://www.skibluemt.com/winter-sports/tickets/purchase-lift-tickets/


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 12, 2019)

x10003q said:


> Big skip on Shawnee. You will be bored within seconds. It should not even be considered. Blue is probably the best choice, with MC with a slight nod over CB.



Plus Blue has a really nice bar with lots of good local brews.


----------



## NYC_Skier (Feb 26, 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread as I was searching the forum...

Gotta factor in cost as well.  I was looking for a day trip for myself and my 15 year old and 11 year old this upcoming Sat or Sunday..

Price is for 3 full day lift tickets (one adult and 2 juniors)

Shawnee - $159
Camelback - $209
Mountain Creek - $230
Blue - $327

Blue shocked me with that price.  We spent all last week skiing Jay Peak and Whiteface.  I never paid $327 for daily lift tickets at those mountains.  Blue seems to be quite full of itself.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 26, 2021)

Charge what the market bears.  If not for the forecast liquid precip this weekend I bet Blue would be packed.


----------



## NYC_Skier (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey..if they are getting it more power to them.  I was just suprised how far off it was from the others.  Havent skied in PA yet this year, just NY and VT.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2021)

NYC_Skier said:


> Hey..if they are getting it more power to them.  I was just suprised how far off it was from the others.  Havent skied in PA yet this year, just NY and VT.


Blue's walk-up rates this year were supposedly designed to minimize crowding during COVID (along with limits on the number of available tickets).  You can pay significantly less than the $109 face value (or whatever it is), but need to buy well in advance.  Judging from the cams, I don't think it was particularly effective as a crowd mitigation tool.  Probably a nice revenue generator for them though, and I wouldn't be surprised to see them keep the absurd walk-up rates with discounts for early purchases post-COVID.

Speaking of absurd rates, I considered booking a room at Camelback this weekend to get in a couple days.  They were charging over $1,000 all-in for a night at the resort hotel.


----------



## NYC_Skier (Feb 26, 2021)

I was looking about a week out...for the weekend of March 6-7 and didnt care which day.  $109 and no junior rate at all was pretty surprising to me. I booked Camelback and while I know it will be a bit crazy with lift lines early in the day, we generally close the place and enjoy skiing it later under the lights because it clears out.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 26, 2021)

Mt Creek - boring and crowded.  Cabriolet is about my least fav lift ever. Take skis off to stand up outside. I they had one halfway decent trail (pipeline) and eliminated it.

Shawnee - great if you have kids especially as 42" and under ski free. When it snows they have better (off map) glades than the others you list. But otherwise meh.

Blue - best vertical and terrain of the 4 but insane crowds on weekends unless you are there at opening and finish skiing at about 10am. Grooming not great. Minimal glades. Seeded bump run.

Camelback - main competition to Blue. Crowds more manageable as there are some non-detatchable lifts that never get crowded. No glades.

Also consider

Montage - North face is best terrain in NEPA other than perhaps Elk. Boomer is my fav run.  Almost never a crowd on North face either. Has some glades when they get enough snow.

Jack Frost - really not great in itself (slow lifts and short runs) other than best glades in NEPA - and they blow snow in them - and beautiful view of Lehigh River. But on the Epic Pass so it opens up Hunter and some VT and NH options to you as well.

Wouldn't consider Elk from where you are as it is as far.as Catskills and not as good.


----------



## NYC_Skier (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks for the tips.  Never tried Montage.  May take a look for the next NEPA day trip.  

I heard really good things about ELk, but never tried it.  Its because the drive is long.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 26, 2021)

NYC_Skier said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Never tried Montage.  May take a look for the next NEPA day trip.
> 
> I heard really good things about ELk, but never tried it.  Its because the drive is long.


Elk is my favorite PA resort. Never feels crowded and has some really nice runs. Dig Blue too but the crowds on weekends can be a bit much.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow I surprised by that price for Blue.  Typically it's one of the more reasonably priced places around for weekday and for night skiing.  Usually it's Camelback and Roundtop that keep me away with their prices.  It must be the demand pricing Blue is using this year - if you purchase in advance night tickets for Blue are as low as $18.  Similarly Montage has $40 9am-9pm ticket+rental+(lesson in regular years) on weekdays but is $89 just for the ticket on weekends.

It seems that Blue gets more of the SE Pennsylvania crowd (Philly, Allentown, Reading, Lancaster) and Camelback gets NJ.

I was kind of surprised about the opinion the crowds are more manageable at Camelback - Blue has the double-doubles too which typically don't get long lines, although you can't access the east side from them.  My biggest complaint about Blue is the stupid runout at the bottom by the detachables, usually they are dumping everybody on the whole hill into into one skinny little run there - kind of lame that Blue Mountain is able to claim highest vertical in PA over Elk and Blue Knob just because of that skinny little runout at the bottom.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 26, 2021)

If you’re skiing weekends, More time driving = less time wait in lines = more time skiing.

The crowds at any of the places in the title of this thread on a weekend are unbearable to me.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 26, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Wow I surprised by that price for Blue.  Typically it's one of the more reasonably priced places around for weekday and for night skiing.  Usually it's Camelback and Roundtop that keep me away with their prices.  It must be the demand pricing Blue is using this year - if you purchase in advance night tickets for Blue are as low as $18.  Similarly Montage has $40 9am-9pm ticket+rental+(lesson in regular years) on weekdays but is $89 just for the ticket on weekends.
> 
> It seems that Blue gets more of the SE Pennsylvania crowd (Philly, Allentown, Reading, Lancaster) and Camelback gets NJ.
> 
> I was kind of surprised about the opinion the crowds are more manageable at Camelback - Blue has the double-doubles too which typically don't get long lines, although you can't access the east side from them.  My biggest complaint about Blue is the stupid runout at the bottom by the detachables, usually they are dumping everybody on the whole hill into into one skinny little run there - kind of lame that Blue Mountain is able to claim highest vertical in PA over Elk and Blue Knob just because of that skinny little runout at the bottom.


The slower lifts at CB are a bit more under the radar than the doubles at Blue


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2021)

PAabe said:


> .  My biggest complaint about Blue is the stupid runout at the bottom by the detachables, usually they are dumping everybody on the whole hill into into one skinny little run there - kind of lame that Blue Mountain is able to claim highest vertical in PA over Elk and Blue Knob just because of that skinny little runout at the bottom.


Yep ,a safety issue for an extra 100' of vert.  Elk is perfect for keeping all of the different abilities separated .


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> The slower lifts at CB are a bit more under the radar than the doubles at Blue


I've timed a bunch of under 6 minute top to bottoms on Sullivan ,their lifts don't seem all that slow unless they run them at different speeds sometime?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 26, 2021)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I've timed a bunch of under 6 minute top to bottoms on Sullivan ,their lifts don't seem all that slow unless they run them at different speeds sometime?


I'm not saying all the lifts at Camelback are slow. I'm saying the non-detachable (aka "slower") lifts there are enough "off the beaten track" that they provide a good way to ski without waiting in the big lines the detachable ones get on weekends. Blue on weekends there is no way to avoid big lines after 10.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2021)

No VIP lines at Camelback?  I can’t imagine skiing Blue on weekends in January or February without them.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 27, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> No VIP lines at Camelback?  I can’t imagine skiing Blue on weekends in January or February without them.


Blue is the only place among these that has them, and the one that needs them most. But even they get out of hand on busy days.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 27, 2021)

Blue Knob needs to raise or lower one of their lifts 11 ft so that they can rightly claim highest AND tallest ski area in PA.


----------



## Killingtime (May 12, 2021)

Not sure if this will show up on an Ikon thread or not but it looks like Blue Mtn PA is going with Alterra according to the Storm Skiing Journal:

"KSL Resorts, which began managing Pennsylvania’s Camelback ski area two years ago, will take over operations at nearby Blue Mountain ski area. The company has not provided a clear timeline on when the transition will take place, and did not clarify whether KSL Resorts is purchasing the mountain or partnering with it.
The move puts the California-based company in command of two of the Poconos’ largest mountains, both roughly equidistant from New York City and Philadelphia. In a Pennsylvania ski landscape currently dominated by Vail’s Epic Pass and its five mountains, the bundling of Blue Mountain and Camelback under common management could create a compelling addition to Alterra’s Ikon Pass."


----------



## PAabe (May 12, 2021)

Not sure I'm too excited about this but this had been rumored for a bit
It seems like current owner Barb still owns the land and it is now being managed by KSL - with no real changes next season at least.
Long term might be looking at building the upper mountain hotel which had been planned for a while or the waterpark (this does not excite me)
Their two detachable lifts are getting up there in age as well and maybe could use some investment.
"Coming Soon" trail also has yet to receive lights or snowmaking

The investment that would make me happiest would be putting out a better quality snow product but I would be surprised if that is a priority

It is interesting what the pass situation will be - Blue/Camelback pass, if Blue will get a cheap off-peak pass like camelback, if Camelback will join ikon pass as rumored with Blue as well.

Hopefully they do not introduce the $10 parking scam like at Camelback or increase lift ticket prices or crowds significantly, or introduce the overall Camelback bad customer service and amusement park atmosphere


----------



## PAabe (May 12, 2021)

everybody's getting hotels around here, Montage announced plans to go ahead with a hotel also - over top of an existing trail at the top of the lower mountain lift (expert lift) to make it ski-through.

The views from the completed Montage and Blue hotels would be very nice but not sure I'm too excited about them being directly on the upper mountain ski slopes.  Kind of kills the vibe to an extent.  The Appalachian trail goes along the top of Blue Mountain as well.  And with a hotel will attract more NY/NJ crowd that normally might go to Camelback, Mountain Creek, Hunter


----------



## Killingtime (May 13, 2021)

PAabe said:


> everybody's getting hotels around here, Montage announced plans to go ahead with a hotel also - over top of an existing trail at the top of the lower mountain lift (expert lift) to make it ski-through.
> 
> The views from the completed Montage and Blue hotels would be very nice but not sure I'm too excited about them being directly on the upper mountain ski slopes.  Kind of kills the vibe to an extent.  The Appalachian trail goes along the top of Blue Mountain as well.  And with a hotel will attract more NY/NJ crowd that normally might go to Camelback, Mountain Creek, Hunter


You may be onto something there Abe. I skied there in January and the place was jamming. I tag teamed it with a trip to Elk (my favorite place in PA btw). I also turned a few Mountain Creek regulars into Blue fans after they asked me for trip advice. Blue is day trip-able from LI, NJ, NYC but if they had a hotel there I might be tempted to stay if the price was right. Loved the bar at Blue also. Some really good local brews. I'm Epic this coming year so I don't think I will be going back but I will probably pick up a day pass to Elk at least one time.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (May 13, 2021)

Can't imagine ever staying at a hotel at Blue. It doesn't have enough variety to warrant skiing two days in a row there. If I am springing for a hotel room I am going at least to Catskills (spend 1 night to ski 2 days) - or VT if I have time to spend more than 1 night.


----------



## gladerider (May 13, 2021)

great news. i would hit blue mt. over mountain creek


----------



## Domeskier (May 13, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Can't imagine ever staying at a hotel at Blue. It doesn't have enough variety to warrant skiing two days in a row there. If I am springing for a hotel room I am going at least to Catskills (spend 1 night to ski 2 days) - or VT if I have time to spend more than 1 night.


I would stay there for a week to ski a bumped up Razors.  Variety is not very high on my list of skiing priorities.


----------



## Not Sure (May 14, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> I would stay there for a week to ski a bumped up Razors.  Variety is not very high on my list of skiing priorities.


I can appreciate your passion but Blue doesn't suffer from lack of hotels within short driving distance but there's a vibe in staying at the resort and walking to bar/hotel . 
I just hope it's not like the Camelback eye sore (sandcrawler ) with the changing LED lights on the roof . Hopefully it's designed to blend in with the ridge.


----------



## Domeskier (May 14, 2021)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I can appreciate your passion but Blue doesn't suffer from lack of hotels within short driving distance but there's a vibe in staying at the resort and walking to bar/hotel .
> I just hope it's not like the Camelback eye sore (sandcrawler ) with the changing LED lights on the roof . Hopefully it's designed to blend in with the ridge.
> 
> View attachment 51687



Ha!  I thought that monstrosity was the waterpark.  I tried to book a room at the Camelback hotel this season but it was over $1,000 a night.  It did come with 4 passes to the waterpark, so there's that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 15, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> the bundling of Blue Mountain and Camelback under common management could create a compelling addition to Alterra’s Ikon Pass."



The bundling of Blue Mountain and Camelback to the Ikon pass will give me a compelling reason to ski Shawnee.


----------

